# Any internals work on a 120mm frame



## threebikes (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a chance to pick up a ss Road Bike. The frame is spaced for a 120mm hub.
What ca I use?

Thanks


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I'd space the frame to 135mm if its steal. Otherwise I think you're stuck with Sturmey-Archer @ 124mm or 116mm:
http://www.sturmey-archer.com/hubs_8spd_XRF8.php

XRF8
Description 
• 8 Speed Internal Gear Hub no Brake (Freewheel)
• Available with 170mm or 155mm axle lengths

Specs for 170.0mm Axle

• Hub Shell Material - 6061 Aluminum
• Axle Diameter - 13/32" Slotted
• Axle Length - 170.0mm
• Over Locknut Dimension - 124.0mm
• Right Axle Protrusion Length - 23.0mm
• Left Axle Protrusion Length - 23.0mm
• Spoke Holes - 36
• Pitch Circle Diameter - 89.8mm
• Flange Width - 50.5mm
• Spoke Compatibility - 13g or 14g
• Sprocket Teeth - 23 or 25 tooth
• Chain Line - 41.5mm
• Weight - 1500g

Specs for 155.0mm Axle

• Hub Shell Material - 6061 Aluminum
• Axle Diameter - 13/32" Slotted
• Axle Length - 155.0mm
• Over Locknut Dimension - 116.0mm
• Right Axle Protrusion Length - 19.5mm
• Left Axle Protrusion Length - 19.5mm
• Spoke Holes - 28
• Pitch Circle Diameter - 89.8mm
• Flange Width - 66.0mm
• Spoke Compatibility - 13g or 14g
• Sprocket Teeth - 23 or 25 tooth
• Chain Line - 37.5mm
• Weight - 1480g

Gear Ratio

• Overall Range - 305%
• Gear 1 - 1.00 (Direct Drive)
• Gear 2 - 1.28 (+28%)
• Gear 3 - 1.45 (+45%)
• Gear 4 - 1.64 (+64%)
• Gear 5 - 1.86 (+86%)
• Gear 6 - 2.10 (+110%)
• Gear 7 - 2.38 (+138%)
• Gear 8 - 3.05 (+205%)


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Many of the 3 and 5-speed hubs will fit, check out SRAM or Sturmey-Archer. Also, as mentioned, there is one 8-speed S-A that will fit.

If the frame is steel you could always re-space the frame yourself or have LBS do it.


----------



## threebikes (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info .
Looks like I might have a new bike in the garage soon.


----------

